# Help on adjustable legs...



## Taldiira (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello all, I hope this is right forum to post this in but I'm not sure. However if it isn't then I'll gladly delete this and make this in the correct forum.

I'm wanting to make some adjustable legs for a project (work bench type thing) I'm working on, but the problem is I'm not sure exactly how I should make them. I have a couple ideas, but I'm not sure what will work the best. 

The biggest issue here is both space and weight. I don't want the legs to be really bulky, I'm thinking maybe 2" or 3" x 2" or 3" per leg. However, it also needs to be able to support like 400 pounds of weight, and be stable. While 400 is just a guess on how much the whole thing may need to support, that and the footprint I'm thinking of gives me some pause.

I don't have a lot of experience with woodworking and what materials are best for things. If I made a box type thing, with a solid "core" that moves up and down in it, what kind of materials do you think I should use? I think this will be the most stable option, but would something like a 1/2" shell support some kind of column supporting the bench? Also, while I'm saying 400 lbs, thats pretty much the max I'm thinking it'll support all told. 

If anyone has any plans, ideas, experience, etc with making some legs to do this I'd appreciate it. Also, I'm just very roughly guessing on the weight. What I'm looking at is a nice big top, like 5x5 made out of some 1/2 ply and supported underneath with probably 2-3 feet of 2x4s or similar. I'm guessing I may store between 100-300lbs of materials/tools (vices, drill press, that kind of stuff) while the legs are fully extended out like 3-4 feet (so I guess it'd go as low as 1.5-2 with a 2 part leg?) off the ground. 

I'm really hoping to do the legs out of wood for not only the look, but hopefully the cost vs doing something like aluminum. Also, I figure it'll be way easier to decide the interval of their adjusting. Like I'm thinking 1-2" intervals on raising/lowering the whole platform. 

Thanks in advance for any help, ideas, or plans for the legs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I may be misunderstanding your question, but I'm thinking you want legs that extend 1.5" to 3'-4'?

Well, a simple method would be to make that "core" you mention out of solid wood, and then make a four sided 3/4" plywood "sheath" to slide over the core. You could just drill through holes and adjust it up and down with a dowel or two, like how a jack stand adjusts.


----------



## Taldiira (Apr 24, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I may be misunderstanding your question, but I'm thinking you want legs that extend 1.5" to 3'-4'?
> 
> Well, a simple method would be to make that "core" you mention out of solid wood, and then make a four sided 3/4" plywood "sheath" to slide over the core. You could just drill through holes and adjust it up and down with a dowel or two, like how a jack stand adjusts.



To clarify on the height. What I'm thinking is around 1" or 1.5" adjustments with a max leg height of about 3' or 4' extended. So it'd be 2 1.5' long pieces, a core and shell.

On what you said, do you think that will hold the weight? If I was only making a minor adjustment in height then i have a feeling that would work fine. However, because I'm wanting a large range, along with how little experience I have in woodworking and strength of wood, it's giving me a bit of pause/worry. 

Also, how big of a core and shell should I make? If I use 3/4" ply for the shell, and make it into a 3"x3" shell then thats only like a 1.5" core to support that weight.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Taldiira said:


> Also, how big of a core and shell should I make? If I use 3/4" ply for the shell, and make it into a 3"x3" shell then thats only like a 1.5" core to support that weight.



A 1.5" x1.5" solid wood core would be more than sufficient. If you are worried about using a wood dowel, you could make 5/8" holes and use a hitch pin for a trailer towing receiver. Some of those have an actual handle to grab, *like this one*. In fact, that would be what I would use.


----------



## Taldiira (Apr 24, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> A 1.5" x1.5" solid wood core would be more than sufficient. If you are worried about using a wood dowel, you could make 5/8" holes and use a hitch pin for a trailer towing receiver. Some of those have an actual handle to grab, *like this one*. In fact, that would be what I would use.



Thanks. I was actually thinking about using a metal pin of some kind actually. I was mainly concerned with the strength of the shell/core. But if that thickness of wood and shell will be enough I think I'll go with that. Since it's a constant load of weight (rather than a shock of like dropping something) i'll probably hear it crack before it fails. If the load actually turns out to be too much.


----------



## Steven Maung (Jul 2, 2013)

*Adjustable wooden table legs*

Hello all,
I am looking for the adjustable wooden table legs that have the adjustability range about 16 inches with minimum height of approximately 20 inches to maximum height of 36 inches. Does anyone know where can I get it or how can I place a special order through woodworking? 
I truly appreciate your concern/help on suggestions in advance.
Thank you all.
Best,
Steven Maung


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This might work for you!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Post deleted. Dang I ddidn't realize the thread was 3 years old!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The OP might have solved his dilemma but that doesn't mean your thoughts are unimportant.

I think it highly unlikely that the OP asked a question that others won't have in the future.

What say you brother?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

How would you adjust the legs on the table? Would it require a jack? My work bench is too heavy for me to pick it up. When I adjust the legs, it is usually only a 1/4 inch or so to level it. I need just enough room so I can turn the bolt that is in the leg. Usually requires a fulcrum.

I don't have any idea on adjustable legs that span several feet. Reminds me of a pop up canopy that has telescoping legs with metal spring loaded pins that lock the leg in position.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> ...How would you adjust the legs on the table? Would it require a jack?...


See! Great question and one that hadn't been addressed.

Something like this or something simalar?

http://toolmonger.com/2009/08/18/workbench-lift/


----------

